

Spamhaus' False Allegations Against wikileaks.info - fun2have
http://wikileaks.info/press/spamhaus-false-allegations-against-wikileaks.html

======
iwwr
Spamhause has legitimate concerns that are distinct from the political
pressure around wikileaks. Linking to hosts that may be malicious makes your
website a potential malware threat.

If you're of a conspiratorial mind, people in the NSA may be interested to
provide "mirrors" and then use those web pages to spread malicious content.

The solution to this would be to digitally sign content on the wikileaks
mirror with a master signature, or at least to have public hash digests of the
data.

